
Assessing the Global Climate in March 2019 - infodocket
https://www.ncei.noaa.gov/news/global-climate-201903
======
acqq
Everybody should take a look at:

[https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/charctic-interactive-
sea-...](https://nsidc.org/arcticseaicenews/charctic-interactive-sea-ice-
graph/)

It seems that 2019 is breaking all the records in how little of Arctic sea ice
there is at this days of year (13.376 mil km2, 19th of April).

------
mirimir
Does seem to be getting warmer.

And I'm happy to see that NOAA is still telling it like it is.

~~~
fredsir
Not only warmer, but what we here I Scandinavia are experiencing, and I
suppose people in other places are too, are weather that is a lot more
temperamental. It doesn't follow the traditions of the seasonal changes as it
used to do. Instead it changes like at the throw of a dice, which makes sense
as a result of the climate warming up. I think that what people will be
experiencing more than "warmer weather" is a lot more "crazy, unpredictable
weather" that is "nothing like it used to be", which makes sense as a result
of the climate getting warmer overall.

~~~
mirimir
Yeah. On average, warmer. And more energetic, more chaotic.

